# Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried these, or have experience/knowledge of these versus the Exo Terra?

Any input, pros/cons if so?

http://www.petco.com/product/108504/Zoo-Med-Naturalistic-Terrarium.aspx


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear they have fewer leak issues than the exo's... thats all I know


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Funny, I was just at Petco this morning and saw those.
I think pretty much the only difference is the Exo`s have the double front door`s and the Zoo Med`s have the single door.
I only have Exo-Terra`s, I like the front door`s, It make`s life a little easier with feeding/cleaning.
You might have the occasional fruit fly escapee with these, but since I switched to the smaller fruit fly`s that mostly stopped. They don`t climb right to the top like the Hydei.

John


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

They are the best ,all my tanks are them. The exo -terra have to big of space between the front glass. You still have to make a top since they come with a screen top.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have both EXO and ZOO-MED and they pretty much work out the same for me .


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Haven't tried them yet but have wanted to. I like the single pane of glass for the front door vs. the French door style of the Exo-Terras. The cheaper prices are nice as well.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

the doors on the exo are more functional but the zoo med are better looking. i dislike the latch on the zoomed but as i said, i like the door better, i also like the screen top on the zoo med as well because it is easier to light and insert glass. i have both and they are both great.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the exo-terra terrariums. The Zoo Meds just seem to be cheaper built, and I have heard of some issues with the door latches breaking. I also don't like the fact that it requires both hands to shut the door.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I also have both and personally will only purchase zoo's from here out. as for quality they are about the same. i feel the zoos have a few more function features. the latch on the exos are too hard to turn without making the viv shake where as the zoos just push down and open. i also prefer the single door as its that many less gaps to let out ff's and humidity. just my opinion though.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> I'm a big fan of the exo-terra terrariums. The Zoo Meds just seem to be cheaper built, and I have heard of some issues with the door latches breaking. I also don't like the fact that it requires both hands to shut the door.


We carry both, but I prefer the Exos for a couple reasons. I've handled many examples of both makes, and as Zach said, the Exos seem sturdier; the single door on the Zoos is hard to open/close one-handed; the single door also makes it more difficult to contain escape-prone residents; and I don't like the pieces that snap in to close the wiring holes in the back of the Zoos. Every time I pull off the screen top they fall in, and I have to fish them out of the viv. The Exo also includes a background, albeit foam, and the Zoos don't.

On the other hand, the new Zoo Med cork panels are very nice, and drop right in either make of terrarium. They do require silicone adhesive, where the Exo backgrounds (usually) have a friction fit tight enough to keep it in place.

Most of my Exo don't have much of any gap between the doors when closed, however either brand benefits from a bead of silicone on the hinge side of the door to cut down on fruit fly escapes.

Jim


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

jehitch said:


> We carry both, but I prefer the Exos for a couple reasons. I've handled many examples of both makes, and as Zach said, the Exos seem sturdier; the single door on the Zoos is hard to open/close one-handed; the single door also makes it more difficult to contain escape-prone residents; and I don't like the pieces that snap in to close the wiring holes in the back of the Zoos. Every time I pull off the screen top they fall in, and I have to fish them out of the viv. The Exo also includes a background, albeit foam, and the Zoos don't.
> 
> On the other hand, the new Zoo Med cork panels are very nice, and drop right in either make of terrarium. They do require silicone adhesive, where the Exo backgrounds (usually) have a friction fit tight enough to keep it in place.
> 
> ...


I completely forgot about the tops that fall in on the zoo med. but as for the doors. both have issues. i completely took apart the door on the zoo med and just put in a suction cup hook as the latch when all other latch components were removed. 

I aam also keeping phelsuma in the zoo med. i have to be very weary of that big door. wheras when he was in the exo i could just open up one door at a time


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just received a Zoo Med and it arrived with a broken door latch.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you all, for all of your input and expertise. I might got to Petco to check out the zoomed in person, but it sounds caution errors on the side of the exo overall.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been looking at the ZooMed's myself the cheaper prices are really tempting, no to mention Im a big fan of the look of a single pane door.... around here there is a $100 difference in the 18x18x24's so to me that makes the Zoo Med look MUCH better


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

wow, that is a crazy price diff. I'm looking at the 12.12.18, so it's only about 20 diff. 100 diff would be a no brainer for me, I can fix latches, etc.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

petco online has zoomed 12x12x18 for 49,99 with free shipping // i did not buy the cork back thinking of a way of making it look good with out taking up space , aNY DIFFERENT ways of creating a background? thanks


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a zoomed 18" cube and an exo 18" cube. The exo has larger space between the bottom and doors so you can have deeper substrate or water if you wish. I like having the 2 doors better so I can open only one to lessen the chances of escape. I had a problem with my zoomed where the latch/lock snapped off. I emailed the company and they sent me a new latch, which was NOT fun to install and is coming loose again, so I'll have to tighten it, thatll be fun... zoomed does look a bit better with the one big door but the exo is more functional IMO.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

We have 6 exo terras. We really like them and have had no problems so farWe really like the doors. Especially for feeding. We have 3- 36" wide as well so double doors are awesome.


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I have both...my opinions:

Zoo Med
Single latch is smoother (but hopefully will not break off)
Like the single glass opening door, it has a wider swing but the view is not obstructed by a split pane

Exo
Latch 'pops' into place when closing shaking the terrarium
Exo CFL fixtures get the enclosure way too hot
Tons of FF escapes even though I taped all the vents and split aquarium tubing and ran it on the seams of the glass (lots of them)
Two pieces of glass cut for the top based on how the lid is made

I have decided to do 10 gallon verticals for future tanks of that size (only for thumbnails) and am going to remove the frogs from the exos and house mini orchids, mosses and other misc plants. 

Take care and post pics when you decide and setup your enclosure!!!

Jeanie


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

i use only zoo med and personally love them
as long as u rember to keep water levels below the holes (lol bad expiernce) 
Lol but yes, they are amazingly good for darts


----------

